# Suicide at NCP Cardiff Bay



## spacemonkey (Jan 12, 2012)

I cycled past to get some lunch and about 5 mins later someone apparently threw themselves to their death. Really grim, poor fellow.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

That is horrible. Poor bugger. 

Still, if you're going to jump off a car park, at least he chose the funkiest one around.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2012)

shit  grim indeed


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...aterside-car-park-near-senedd-91466-30112144/

at least people were allowed to get their cars eh!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 18, 2012)

that is dreadful

when I lived in sussex, some poor sod threw himself infront of a bus, which stopped in time only injuring him - so he got up and hobbled up to the train station, and threw himself under the next train and finished the job 

unimaginably horrible to be in that space.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

Was there ever any follow up to this?


----------

